# 2013 Scarecrow Costume



## cbcurtis (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is some build pics for a costume for this year.
Description:
Large costume, Reacher Arms, Head control by linkage to wearer's helmet.

Near completed (had some more paint work done, but ... was so busy, I didn't get any pics on Halloween).








Build Pics:
Good Bye Yoga Ball!








After initial carving:








Initial Paint:








Face Cut Out:








Skeleton Frame with Backpack attached - Also Reacher arms attached.








Frame Testing: This thing is huge!
Holding the angled pipe that attached later to the helmet for control of the head.








Sewing the under-costume (that was a lot of sewing)








Sadly, put away for storage:








I have some modifications to make for next year, but it was a great success so far!
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

How heavy was the whole rig?


----------



## cbcurtis (Jul 10, 2011)

The weight is probably around 25-30 lbs, but was a bit top heavy. One of my changes will be to put a counter weight lower beneath the hip strap to bring the center of gravity down. 

I also may add an extending pole (with a cam to lock it in place) that I can place on the ground for when standing for a long period of time (ie. pictures, etc.).


----------



## cbcurtis (Jul 10, 2011)

Link to a video of the final costume in action. You can see the head movement as well.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200899847407061&l=4848792751686804782


I couldn't get the video link to work ?!? So I just posted the link instead.


----------



## cbcurtis (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is picture of how I controlled the head movement. There is only side-to-side movement on this prop. I think it is too heavy to consider adding the ability to nod.









A few details:
The pumpkin head is not directly centered over my head.

I had pvc in an L shape that ran down from the pumpkin head and ran over my head, like a tiller i a boat. You can see this in prior pictures above.

My first try, I simply attached the helmet to the tiller, but it was uncomfortable when turning side to side as it lifted and pushed on the helmet. 

I had to shape the controls to allow free up/down sliding, while still being tight enough laterally, and this seemed to work out pretty good.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

That is really fun! I'll bet you were really beat at the end of the night. I think your idea of an extending pole to help deflect weight when you are just standing is a great idea. I loved the video, I could tell it was a big hit and that everyone just loved it.


----------



## Yup (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow, that's incredible. What a process!


----------

